# The Lost Dogs



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

They were talking about this book on MPR last night. I found this write up about it.
http://http://www.csmonitor.com/Books/Book-Reviews/2010/0917/The-Lost-Dogs

It sounds like it will be well worth reading. Next month I do believe I will purchase it.

Has anyone read it?


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

I bought it yesterday and finished it last night. I cried so hard at the end I went to bed and snuggled with Gargamel all night. It was a great read, but super sad and super happy too, lol. I found myself chuckling though one page and tearing up the next. I could not read thorugh the summaries of all the pups at the end, I plan on doing that tonight. 

Mixed emotions but defintly a MUST READ in my head. Great writing and I like how the story was told. 

Anyone else read it yet? Poor Rose!


----------



## k8nkane (Jul 9, 2010)

I saw it in the bookstore today, but didn't have the money to buy it, unfortunately. They've got an insert in the middle of pictures of the dogs, the complex, etc. Some of the pictures were before and afters, so to speak, of when the dogs were first rescued and did the "pancake" move whenever anyone came near them and then when they were finally placed in their homes and were happy and healthy.


----------



## jayandlacy (Sep 21, 2009)

OMG, so I would love to read this book, I have not yet seen it in stores. I will buy it and read it though. I hate the comments people are posting on that website, and I spent the last hour telling them off....I don't understand how people can have this much hate for the dogs I couldn't live without. Its soooo freaking sad, but so happy to come back to this site where everyone loves Pitty Bulls.


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

Sharon, Ames, and others, you have stronger stomachs than I do. I couldn't take the sad parts, that stuff drops me to my knees Maybe a sugar-coated summary from someone when everyone is done reading


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Thanks for the posts guys I def. want to purchase this book. 

Christain I need to read about the horror that people do to other living beings it helps keep the rose coloured glasses from distorting my veiw of humanity.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

lol good answer. I read it for many reasons. A BIG reason being my bff's husband and I disagree on Vick being allowed back into society holding the same spotlight, if not greater, than he had before. I felt I really needed to KNOW the story and the dogs in order to better fight the cause so to speak. He wants a dog, loves dogs actually but feels anyone who pays their debts to society in the courts eyes deserves another chance. What sucks is i believe that as well, BUT for some reason this erks me. I am not saying don't give the man a job, but really?? A huge role model and public figure for children and some adults who champion for his cause, which makes me want to puke. BUT not gonna give any spoilers here, finding out he only get to keep 300k of his 1.5 million dollar salary made me feel slightly better. AND he still speaks to kids about the despicable stuff he has done. 

Other reasons as well of course, but the good outweighed the bad I was gonna have to read through I figured and I was right, I am very happy I read it.


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

it's a little cheaper on amazon

Amazon.com: The Lost Dogs: Michael Vick's Dogs and Their Tale of Rescue and Redemption (9781592405503): Jim Gorant: Books


----------



## k8nkane (Jul 9, 2010)

Just bought this book today and it is a _gripping_ read. I'm almost 3/4s of the way through it, having now reached the part where the dogs have been placed in rescues or their foster homes to be rehabilitated.

There were parts I wish I hadn't read however, detailing the exact atrocities committed to these dogs from eyewitnesses and sometimes told from the dog's POV. I cried at these points and I don't cry easy for books. IMO, having read what Michael Vick and his friends did to these dogs, I believe THEY should be put down in the same horrific ways as their dogs -- and I'm not the person to usually say stuff like that. Michael Vick should not be where he is at today, and I think if more people were aware of the fact that he electrocuted and played jump rope with dogs in order to kill them if they didn't fight, he would be ostracized and exiled.

The major thing I've taken out of this book however is how RESILIENT these dogs are. How amazing their spirit is, how absolutely devoted and loving these once isolated and tortured dogs are.

This book has made me treasure my own dogs more than ever and I haven't even finished it yet. I will never own another breed of dog.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I might be able to afford this book before I tought. I want to thank all of you for your reveiws I cannot wait to read it myself.


----------



## thomas (May 21, 2010)

Every one of Vick's dogs would have been killed if he weren't famous. What happened to Mr. Bodreaux's dogs? 57 of them put to sleep within 24 hours. An entire bloodline wiped out. (maybe) Mr. Bodreaux wasn't famous. Its all bulls**t.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I know that it is sad what happened to Bodreaux's dogs but we can not be unhappy that Vicks dogs found a new lease on life.


----------



## thomas (May 21, 2010)

MY MIKADO said:


> I know that it is sad what happened to Bodreaux's dogs but we can not be unhappy that Vicks dogs found a new lease on life.


I didn't mean to imply that I'm unhappy about what happened to Vicks dogs, I'm very happy they were spared and even happier about thier progress, its the double standard that p***** me off.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Oh I understand I hate double standards. I see it everyday in all aspects of life.


----------



## k8nkane (Jul 9, 2010)

thomas said:


> Every one of Vick's dogs would have been killed if he weren't famous. What happened to Mr. Bodreaux's dogs? 57 of them put to sleep within 24 hours. An entire bloodline wiped out. (maybe) Mr. Bodreaux wasn't famous. Its all bulls**t.


What happened to Bodreaux's dogs is horrible, but your first statement is untrue.

Vick's dogs were saved because the people who were involved in the investigation knew there was a precedent of pit bulls being killed just because they were pit bulls, both nationwide and in the state of Virginia, and they wanted to change that.

The dogs were also saved because they weren't good fighting dogs. Most of the thousands and thousands and thousands of dollars Vick spent on dogs was a waste because he never spent the time to really research and look into getting good fighting dogs. Almost everyone of the dogs he had didn't have the gameness or character to go after another dog -- that's why they were abused and treated so horribly; why so many were electrocuted, set on fire, and beat to death to be culled. Out of the 51 dogs seized from his property, only 2 showed any sign of being a good fighting dog -- and those two dogs are now therapy dogs.


----------



## thomas (May 21, 2010)

k8nkane said:


> What happened to Bodreaux's dogs is horrible, but your first statement is untrue.
> 
> Vick's dogs were saved because the people who were involved in the investigation knew there was a precedent of pit bulls being killed just because they were pit bulls, both nationwide and in the state of Virginia, and they wanted to change that.
> 
> The dogs were also saved because they weren't good fighting dogs. Most of the thousands and thousands and thousands of dollars Vick spent on dogs was a waste because he never spent the time to really research and look into getting good fighting dogs. Almost everyone of the dogs he had didn't have the gameness or character to go after another dog -- that's why they were abused and treated so horribly; why so many were electrocuted, set on fire, and beat to death to be culled. Out of the 51 dogs seized from his property, only 2 showed any sign of being a good fighting dog -- and those two dogs are now therapy dogs.


I can agree with most of what you've posted. However, my first statement is only partially untrue. They could have done the same thing for Boudreaux's only noone knew who he was. It wasn't until the Vick story hit the news that Good Friends stepped up and did something.


----------



## k8nkane (Jul 9, 2010)

Actually, there was an effort on part of a USDA agent, a local cop, and the attorney general of the state to do something for the dogs beyond just euthanasia and before Best Friends or any of the other local rescue groups got involved. Best Friends et al were involved because the agents needed rescue groups who had experience with dogs who needed more care and rehabilitation and they had to take time to research through several organizations..

Unfortunately, Boudreaux didn't have such good luck on his side, to have officers who understand pit bulls and can see beyond the hype and media.


----------



## thomas (May 21, 2010)

What happened to Mr. Boudreaux made me sick to my stomach when it happened. And wasn't he found not guilty?


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Sharon, I plan on going to the mall today to see if they have it in stock. I'd love to read it. Tell ya what, if I get it and finish reading it before you get it, then I'll loan it to ya.. sound like a deal? Then you can decide if you want your own copy or not... I'm sure we can work something out, lol. I'm ecstatic to read this book, and have been waiting on it to be released.


----------



## PrairieMoonPits (Dec 16, 2009)

No surprise Canada doesn't have it in any province but ontario where the breed is baned.... BUT Indigo ordered it for me and it'll be here friday  looking very forward to reading this. And just a quick thing the bourdeaux line was not erased many ppl have nearly 100% bourdeaux dogs, personally my little boy Barca is 50%  It was a horrible deed that happened to those dogs though especially with the fact of how closed minded ppl used to be but this shows progress and I think the main reason they started with Vicks dogs is so they could get more exposure to the cause of pitbulls that they are savable and are not enemies to the world.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

That is very sweet of you Bev. I went to buy it yesterday and the stupid bookstore didn't even have it . That would be a sweet deal if we shared the book. Thank you.


----------



## Gimbler (Jan 29, 2010)

I was hoping to find it at Costco this week, but no luck. I've already read most of the accounts of how badly the dogs were tortured, electrocuted in the swimming pool and such. It makes me sick. 

My poor husband is originally from Philly and has been an Eagles fan all his life. As if that isn't suffering enough on it's own it had to be his team that signed Vick. He was so upset about it he cancelled his NFL Sunday ticket and now spends too much of his time starting flame wars on the Eagles forum. Too many people believe that Vick "did his time". He didn't do a day for what he did to those dogs - his prison sentence was for conspiracy and gambling, not cruelty. I don't like seeing him marketed as a role model.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

MY MIKADO said:


> That is very sweet of you Bev. I went to buy it yesterday and the stupid bookstore didn't even have it . That would be a sweet deal if we shared the book. Thank you.


I checked our bookstore in the mall this evening when i got off work, and its due to be released Tuesday, so they've reserved me 1 of 3 copies they're getting in! I wouldn't mind sharing it with you. Of course, we'll have to barter and you send me a book in exchange, lol. If you don't mind, of course.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Well I have several pitbull books. I would gladly send you one to read while I read yours but I want to let you know Bev I always return what I borrow.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

That's good... I'm the same way. My mama raised me that when you borrow something, you return it in the same condition, if not better than it was when you borrowed it! So, no worries here!


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

Sorry Bev, I just noticed your question about my first post I decided to bring up the death of my pups only after I gained some trust with everyone, so it wasn't my first post but was definitely my first thought OK, on with the book sharing!!!!


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Sweet deal. I was raised the same way..  

My books:
Colby's History of the American Pitbul Terrier
Working Pitbull
Rescue Ink this was a good read
Memories of the Pit Bull Terrier and his Master by L.B. Hanna talks about te ogman of old and the fights.
Dog Town ( as seen on National Geographic Channel. The tales of rescue, rehabilitation and redemption. 
The Truth about the American Pitbull Terrier by Richeard Stratton.

Bev you can borrow any one of these books. I might have some more but my lamp by the bok stand just blow its bulb and I don't have a replacement. So I can not see whats on the shelves...hahaha
Sharon


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Well, that's ok.. stuff happens Sharon. You can put me down for Colby's History of the American Pit Bull Terrier.. I've been wanting to read that forever, and the price is just way out of my league.. I've got the money, just can't see spending it, lol. But.. we've got a deal! I'll be picking up The Lost Dogs tomorrow after work! I'll let you know what I think of it, and then get your info so we can do the swap, ok!?


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

I still wont buy it until I know VIC isn;t getting money off it.
No one will answer my question either.


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

I hate dogs POV crap...They honestly don;t know what the dogs were thinking during these situations. They weren't there,and they weren't the dog.


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

*only 2 showed any sign of being a good fighting dog*

Actually there were 3...But the other one had HA and was put down,along with the very sick one.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

thomas said:


> I can agree with most of what you've posted. However, my first statement is only partially untrue. They could have done the same thing for Boudreaux's only noone knew who he was. It wasn't until the Vick story hit the news that Good Friends stepped up and did something.


NONE on the money is going to Vick. Also, the only reason that in the future Fighting dogs will be given a chance is because of how well they have been able to place and responsibly foster these dogs. In regards to any other fighting ring, it had nothing to do with Vick being famous. If you read the book, his being famous almost made this case disappear as not to shed a bad light on a local boy done good. It was due to the people working the case and varying federal and state laws that they were able to make this case set precedent. I am not saying that the fact he was a millionaire and would be able to pay for the rehabilitation and care of these dogs didn't help the situation, but what matters now is they will most likely all be given chances in the future when caught. If you read the book, you will see what hell they had to go through to give the dogs a chance, Vick or no Vick.

Also the dog that was put down was raped repeatedly and overbred, they feel that lead to the problems with her temperament.


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

How do you know that no money is going to him? His name is ON the book~


----------



## k8nkane (Jul 9, 2010)

His name is on the book because they were his dogs????? lol

The book was written by a columnist for Sports Illustrated; one of the first columnists to break the story to the general public. It features photos of and interviews with the agents, lawyers, rescues, foster homes, and etc. involved in saving the dogs, as well as a Where Are They Now? of all the dogs and a few of the more important human players in the investigation.

I highly doubt any of them would agree to help the writer if the proceeds were going to Michael Vick.


----------



## k8nkane (Jul 9, 2010)

Xiahko said:


> I hate dogs POV crap...They honestly don;t know what the dogs were thinking during these situations. They weren't there,and they weren't the dog.


No, the writer wasn't, but the way he writes it doesn't make it seem like he was assuming he was. It's a very reasonable way to write what a dog might think, without anthropomorphizing it or giving it comprehension beyond what a dog would/might have.

Quite frankly, I'm a bit put off by how antagonistic it seems you are to this book and the writer when you don't know anything about it, how it was written, what was involved in the writing process, etc. I'm not claiming I know anything more than what I've read in the book, but at least I gave it a chance before shooting it down.

This book is a book about how resilient dogs, and especially American Pit Bull Terriers are, and nothing more. If you don't read it, just because Michael Vick's name is in the book (for being the owner of the dogs and nothing more), then I'm very sorry you won't have the chance to discover an amazing book that brought me so much closer to my own dogs.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Just an update, Sharon, my bookstore didn't get the book in, so I went ahead and ordered it on Amazon, it'll be here Saturday. As soon as I get finished with it, I'll let you know so you can look for it in the mail, lol.

Katie, the author even said himself that he never got the chance to interview Vick, nor did he really choose to, as it was about the dogs and NOT Vick!! Please, at least give it a chance before you knock it down by the wayside. If not, that'll be your loss.


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

I'm working on this book. Read a little bit of it so far. The storytelling would be compelling if I didn't know a lot about the breed and a little bit about dog fighting. I find myself rolling my eyes at the author's dramatic approach, but I'll read the rest of the book and give a final opinion then.


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

Ok...I picked the book up today. It might take me a while to read it...but I will read it.


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

k8nkane


Actually if you go back about a month or so. I was the first and ORIGINAL poster of this book,and was excited.
It wasn't until I got comments from here,and the idea was brought to my attention FROM HERE,that he might be getting profit from this book. That is WHY I became so negative towards it.

HOWEVER! I just found out about a law that prohibits criminals from profiting off stuff like this...So I decided to actually read the book.
I was originally excited to read it,until I got all that negative feedback,and began to think otherwise.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Xiahko said:


> k8nkane
> 
> Actually if you go back about a month or so. I was the first and ORIGINAL poster of this book,and was excited.
> It wasn't until I got comments from here,and the idea was brought to my attention FROM HERE,that he might be getting profit from this book. That is WHY I became so negative towards it.
> ...


Katie, I'll just say this... you should learn to read between the lines and take the good with the bad. Yes, we were all skeptical about Vick making profit off this book at first, but after seeing the review and interview with Mr. Gorant on youtube, it became quite clear that Vick will not be receiving any proceeds from this book. I'm glad you decided to give it a chance after all.

Lindsay, I understand where you're coming from, as far as being knowledgable about the breed and it's history. I can't wait to see your review/opinion. You know.. for those of who like to read stuff like this, you think maybe we could talk Dave into a section about Book Reviews regarding the breed? I thought it might be a good idea, but I'm curious to know what others think as well.


----------



## k8nkane (Jul 9, 2010)

Xiahko said:


> k8nkane
> 
> Actually if you go back about a month or so. I was the first and ORIGINAL poster of this book,and was excited.
> It wasn't until I got comments from here,and the idea was brought to my attention FROM HERE,that he might be getting profit from this book. That is WHY I became so negative towards it.
> ...


Still, there are people who frequent this forum from all walks of life, some less knowledgeable than others, and you have to take things here with a grain of salt, as with any forum. I honestly don't mind if you feel so strongly about not supporting Vick in any context that you don't read this book, all the more power to you, although it would be a loss in regards to how good I think this book is. I was more reacting to the hostility I felt coming from you towards the people reading the book.

But I do understand, and I'm glad you are reading the book. 



ThaLadyPit said:


> Katie, I'll just say this... you should learn to read between the lines and take the good with the bad. Yes, we were all skeptical about Vick making profit off this book at first, but after seeing the review and interview with Mr. Gorant on youtube, it became quite clear that Vick will not be receiving any proceeds from this book. I'm glad you decided to give it a chance after all.
> 
> Lindsay, I understand where you're coming from, as far as being knowledgable about the breed and it's history. I can't wait to see your review/opinion. You know.. for those of who like to read stuff like this, you think maybe we could talk Dave into a section about Book Reviews regarding the breed? I thought it might be a good idea, but I'm curious to know what others think as well.


I think a book reviews section is a great idea! My book shelf has all kinds of romance novels on it, lol , but is sadly lacking in the American Pit Bull section. I've only got two books on them and sometimes, okay, a lot of the time, I don't know which other books I should be reading to further my knowledge on this breed.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I would love to see a book reveiw section.

Bev .....are you done yet!!!! HUH HUH!!! Just kidding. I hope it is a good a read as I think it will be.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

*UPDATE* Surprisingly, there was a knock at my door a little while ago, and it was FedEx/UPS... my book came early! Can't wait to get started!

K8nKane... I hope you can work out something to beef up your APBT book section.  Maybe, after you become more accustomed to the folks round these parts (GP), we'd be willing to do a book swap/borrow kinda think like Sharon and I have discussed in this thread.


----------



## k8nkane (Jul 9, 2010)

I'm looking forward to it.  Everyone I've met on this forum since I've joined has been amazing.


----------



## HappyPuppy (Oct 11, 2007)

I'm in the process of ordering it and saw this other one that I hadn't heard about Amazon.com: Badd Newz: The Untold Story of the Michael Vick Dog Fighting Case (9781439254431): Kathy Strouse: Books (anyone have any details???)


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

This book actually wasn't anything new to me,besides the end,where they tell where the dogs are now.

I'm gonna return it,cause $26,is WAY to much for a book. :/ it wasn't as good as I had hoped,but I think it's cause I have been following the dogs for a long time now,and reading everything I can on them~
Oh well.

I never saw the YOUTUBE interviews~ I had contacted several places and asked about Vic getting money from this,and NO one would give me an answer,or they didn;t know. So I was very skeptical still. But if the person himself said no, I believe it.

I was hoping they would have more on Georgia. I really love her.


----------



## PrairieMoonPits (Dec 16, 2009)

My book just came in today  So will be reading it this weekend I'm hoping it is a good read from what I hear it is and very insightful.


----------



## k8nkane (Jul 9, 2010)

Yeah, I'd imagine that if you'd been keeping up on the dogs, this would be familiar territory. I hadn't read anything about them since a couple of years ago, though.


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

I haven't heard of that other book that was mentioned. Will look into that one.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

I'm sorry Katie, I gave you incorrect info... it wasn't a youtube vid.. Check this link...
http://www.gopitbull.com/pitbull-articles/30143-comeback-most-vicks-abused-pit-bulls.html#post351545

Hope that helps you out some!


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Okay, I finally finished The Lost Dogs. It did get better towards the end for me, when they were actually talking about the dogs and not recycling generic information about dog-fighting. There was some intersting info in this book, like about how Vick was such a "big-time dog-fighter," but his dogs largely lost or didn't even start. (I experienced a moment of irony realizing that many Vick dogs now live peacefully with other dogs while well-known show kennels have to keep their dogs separated. LOL!) I was interested in the bits about HSUS thrown in there, as well as the personality quirks of the people involved in the case. I would have liked to have seen more pictures of the dogs themselves rather than the small section in the middle. 

Sorry, I know I can write a better review than this, but its late. The Lost Dogs: Worth a read, maybe borrow from a friend. Not too bad, but not great either.


----------

